# Ritchey Breakaway packing question



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm about to get a Ritchey Breakaway (60cm) and am wondering if it is necessary to remove the fork when packing the bike. My frame size will be 60cm, but can likely get along with a 58cm if it's much easier to travel with. Anyone know if the fork is an issue with the 60cm frame or if it is really difficult to pack? Thanks!


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Probably best just to call them & ask. The cut length of your fork steerer tube may make impact how well it will fit. Mine fits no problem installed on frame but it is a few sizes smaller than yours. The wheels pretty much only go in one way but there are a few different variations on how you pack the frame halves in there. Plan on playing some tetris with all the parts to make it work.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

There are instructional videos and PDF files for packing and un packing the BreakAway on this page.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

The stem and bars you choose could affect this but for the most part you shouldn't have to take your fork off.


----------

